# Skinny Old Dog



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Old Dog, Annie, is 13 years old and she is skinny. It is almost time for her yearly physical. I will get a weight and talk to the vet then. Here is my dilemma....

I can feed Annie more and she will gain weight. She likes to eat. But....her rear end has gotten weak. I don't want extra weight on her hips. How thin is too thin? 

Should my priority be her hips, or her weight?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Supplements with probiotics and digestive enzymes may help her. Are you giving Vitamin C, fish oil, E, glucosamine and chondroitin? That will make a huge difference in her joint health.
The probi/enzymes will help her utilize her food better, so she may just add some needed muscle where it is needed without adding pounds.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

your priority should be to give her the best source of protein , easiest to digest food possible. With age digestion tends to be compromised so you have to help her . 
Why would you deny her pleasure of food at this age.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. No, I would not deny her food. What I was saying, is I feed her the recommended amounts according to her weight and energy level. I know she would gain weight if I fed more, but also know that extra weight on her rear end is not a good thing. 

Jane, I have not given the probi/enzymes and that sounds like an excellent idea. She has very poor muscle mass in her hip area. I think that is what I am really seeing when I say she is too skinny. I have only given her the glusoamine chondroitin. I'm sure there are links to dosages for the supplements. I will try to find them.

Annie has been incredibly healthy. She gets around pretty well. Still does steps and runs around the yard. There is definitely weakness in her rear. I will certainly try your suggestions and will get the vets' opinion as well.

Thank you,
Jan


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wasn't addressing amounts or calories. My concern was her ability to digest and absorb , hence the suggestion of the best quality of protein .
Sounds like she has had some good care all along.
Carmen


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I had really good luck with Adequan in strengthening (not the right word) the rear end. After only 2 of the 4 weeks of loading doses, I was able to push down on my dog's rear end and not have it give.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry Carmen. I didn't mean it that way. I didn't think you thought I was starving her. LOL! I understand and agree with your input. Annie was a rescue dog and I think I just got lucky, health-wise. Have had her for 11 of her 13 years. She is very loved and I want to do right by her and keep her healthy for as long as possible.

Jean, Adequan sounds wonderful. I could not push on my dog. She would go down for sure. Some times she goes to eat and just slides into a sit. I trimmed her nails and the fur between her pads to make her less slippery.

I will continue to research all the wonderful advice. I am taking notes. Really - I'm writing it all down.

Thank you!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Adequan is pretty good but at 13 years of age , realistically, you are not going to see much regeneration (telemeres run out) of muscle or cartilage/ligaments. This dog is exhibiting her grand old age. She is one lucy dog to have so many years .
All you can do is to provide comfort and anti inflammatories. There are natural analgesics which you can add to the food such as turmeric, cayenne, ginger, cinnamon , alfalfa , yucca. 
Omega 3s are anti inflammatory. 
MSM is good. Glucosamine. 

Deer Antler Velvet !!

There are little infra red light heating pads which are very soothing.
I bought a British Dog magazine yesterday and saw some of these in the adverts section. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know . Don't worry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oddly enough it did work in a situation where a dog was weak in the hind end so I would not discount it. He was 13 when we started but a GSD mix - he was on it for 3 years.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, as I'm reading, I'm also looking at side effects and thinking about what to try first - of course the first being the least aggressive. I agree that at her age I don't want to do anything to make matters worse. Comfort is of the utmost importance. I feel guilty doing nothing, but I imagine doing "too much" is just as bad, if not worse. Annie's hips were never x-rayed. So if she had HD I would never know. If she did, it couldn't have been too bad for all these years. She had x-rays years ago for something else that showed arthritis in her back. In general, she doesn't seem painful - just stiff and weak. I tell her not to run down the steps chasing squirrels because she's going to fall and break a hip, but she doesn't listen to me. (Probably because she can't hear.) She's an awful lot like my 85 year old mother.

I will post her progress and just want to thank everyone for all the valuable information.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jean, I have the Adequan written on my list. I'm not discounting anything. Thank you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you are near any physical therapy type places they have so many neat things. 

TheraVet - Rochester Rehab, Equine and Canine Health Care is an example of one. Bella went after a little weird episode with her back - she had the laser and ultrasound and did some underwater treadmill. At 13 (yay!) I would imagine they would definitely be looking at things that did not cause her stress or discomfort, but helped to strengthen. 

I have a foster right now who is a mess of stuff ortho wise and she is getting Dasuquin and it is pretty amazing. Started her on double doses of Springtime Joint and Fresh Factors with their 3-6-9 and now she's on the Dasuquin, FF, and 3-6-9. 

Down at the bottom a nice article on Pain, Arthritis and Meds:
Holistic Care for Pets

Also - I know Ruth and Aubie use Ester-C. Good info from them to come hopefully!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have an update.....I took Annie to the vet today for her yearly check-up. The vet thinks she is doing amazingly well for a 13 year old shepherd. She does have arthritis in her front feet. The vet did not think her rear end seemed especially weak and does not suspect it is anything neurological. Annie is being started on Dasuquin and has a 12 day supply of vetprofen. Yes, the vet agrees she is too skinny. She would like Annie to gain 6 pounds. I guess that isn't horrible. I'm sure 6 pounds won't be a problem. I'll just have to make sure she doesn't gain 20. 

I am so relieved. Yesterday, I was in tears, because Annie was having such a hard time getting down the steps. We have a lot of steps to the second level. I was so afraid she would fall and break something. I put a baby gate up. She can still go up the three steps to the landing so she can lay on her bed and look out the window. She was a little upset about the change, but I'm sure she will adjust.

Aside from the steps, Annie feels well enough. She has no trouble running away from me, when I try to brush her. She jumped right into the car this morning and pranced around the parking lot at the vet's office. I love when the shepherd makes a liar out of me.

I just wanted to thank ALL of you for your help and awesome suggestions. And yes I am implementing some of them. You guys totally rock. Annie thanks you too.

Jan


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank goodness! I've very glad to hear it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

so glad!

I bet you see something with that Dasuquin. 

I like those Ruffwear webmaster harnesses when needed to help with the boosting up but you may not need that after you load her with the Dasuquin!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Jean, I'm sure the Dasuquin hasn't kicked in that fast, but....today, Annie felt well enough to dig up the garden. Isn't that great? Yeah - not so much. What a mess. At least she had a good time and it was only some tiger lilies. I'll make note of that harness for future reference.


----------

